# odyssea lights for 30Gallon



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

i recently purchased an Odyssea 96 Watt Uni-Strip light, which has One 33" 96W 12K bulb for my 30 gallon tall All lass tank. i filled the tank with water (barebottomed) and hooked up the light and i was not very impressed.i thought that is was very poor lighting for 96Watt over 30 gallons (3.6WPG)

my question is does anyone out there currently use this light and if so what kind of success do you have with it. i think that the light on my 36Watt AH kit on my 15 tall is brighter than the 96 watt.

i plan on growing many stem plants, possibly - cabomba, green hygro, anacharis, hornwart, ludwigia. also a few crypt plants -walkeri willissi, anubias nana. i would love to grow glosso as a foreground, but will probably go with dwarf sag.

play sand mixed with florite for a substrate and I am planning on injecting DIY CO2 with a diffuser from here http://www.buckmanshome.com/reactor.html

livestock planned will be 12-15 cardinal tetra, 5 apistogramma Caucatoides MFFFF, 5-7 Oto, 6-8 albino Cories or Panda Cories, shrimp either Amano (if i can find them) or cherry.

Am i going to have enough light using that light, or should i also add my 36W AH kit or buy an additional 96W odyssea kit.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

It may just be the bulb
If I am not mistaken Odyssea is the same as Jebo, and their bulb do not have a great reputation. I have a Jebo light strip (48" 4x 65w) and had the same problem with the bulbs. After a month I replaced them with a better bulb and am having good results...much brighter and good growth
I have some of the same plants you have and they are growing great
my Italian vals hae also had increased growth with the effect that a large corner of my 55G is solid vals so that you can barely see the back of the tank.

in short, try replacing the bulb and see if that helps.


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

before i got a few different messages on different forums about this fixture i ordered another fixture. i plan on replacing the bulbsa with a Coralife 6700K 96Watt, and the other one with a 10000K coralife 96Watt bulb.

for growing what i plan on growing do you think i will need the second fixture or will making the bulb switch be good enough for what i plan on doing.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have two fixtures from this company. One bulb broke 15 min after I plugged it in. I replaced all of them (5 in all) and other than the cheaply built legs on the larger models and the noisy fans (will place them soon) its a good bang for the buck. The bulbs they use are less than adequate.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

violentray

if I understand you right, you want wo put 2 96w bulbs on a 30 gallon tank.
this would bring you to 6.4 wpg. I can not think of anything that would need this much light. I would just try to replace the one bulb and start from there. 3.2 wpg would be more than enough to grow anything.
as far as the K rating on the bulb do a search here to wee what most people are using, I prefer the 6500K myself mostly because I have a local store here in Houston that deals with nothing bu lightbulbs and I can get the 65W CF for a third of the price that Coralife is listed for.

Just my .02c worth.


----------

